# Calling Hegner owners with sharp eyes



## heatherw (23 Feb 2013)

Evening all,

I've recently bought this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330864508892?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649, dipping my toe into the superior scrollsaw market, but it's at my parents' house in the UK until April when they're coming out to see me. In the meantime I want to make sure that I can use it when it arrives, but as I've never seen one of these machines in the flesh (my present one is a 20 year old Nutool) I'm not sure about some of the bits.

I can see it's an old model, it doesn't have the removeable insert. Were these old models made with an alloy table? The other thing is blade clamps. As far as I can see it has a pinned blade fitted, so I presume I need to buy some clamps to be able to use pinless blades. Having looked at the Hegner site, I'm a bit confused,as there are at least 4 types of blade clamp. Which do I need? For quick release, is it just the upper clamp? And can anyone see anything else that is spectacularly missing? 

Thanks

Heather


----------



## M P Hales (23 Feb 2013)

Try contacting tech support at Hegner UK the service is A1 0845 567 0001

M


----------



## Chippygeoff (24 Feb 2013)

Its an early Hegner and I am certain it does not take pinned blades. You have the blade holder to the right of the table for changing blades. You will need the quick release chrome knob that Hegner can supply. There is no front tension lever so it will be a matter of doing the tension at the back. I would ring Chris in the technical department at Hegner and have a word with him to see if you can fit the new tension lever to the front of the top arm. Also I think you may find that the table is cast iron, which is a lot better than aluminium, it absorbs the vibration better. Be thankful that you don't have an insert. I feel they are a pain. I sent my hegner back and had the table swapped over for the same one on your saw. You will need to get yourself a tin of sewing machine oil or 3 in 1 as I use. You need to oil the bearings every day, just a drop or two either side of both arms. It will be considerably better than your Nutool saw. It will be like going from a 20 year old Lada to a top of the range modern car. You will also need to bolt it down securely. It is a single speed machine but that is not a problem, you just use the right blade for the job in hand and adjust the feed rate accordingly. Get you blades from Mikes workshop, they are the best. I really hope it goes well for you and you get lots of enjoyment from it.


----------



## heatherw (24 Feb 2013)

Well, that's an unanimous vote for Hegner customer service, then. I was a bit worried about getting in touch with them if I didn't know what I needed, in case they sell me something unnecessary.

ChippyGeoff, I was watching your video for Tracey the other day and it was a revelation, not so much the cutting technique (although that was extremely interesting as well) as the way your saw works. I now know what I've been missing all these years.


----------



## Chippygeoff (25 Feb 2013)

Hi Heather. Glad you enjoyed the video. The saw I was working on was the Dewalt 788, a lovely machine, the blade changing is quicker than the Hegner. These saws are no longer available unless you buy one from America. I forgot to mention. The blade clamps for the Hegner come in 3 sizes as you know and I use the 0.5 size and with this clamp I use number 3, 5 and 7 blades and have never had a problem. If you experience blades breaking you are tightening the clamps to much, they need very little pressure to hold the blade securely. The Chrome quick release knob will only fir on the top arm as there is no room for it underneath but you will soon get used to it and will find it a joy to work with.


----------



## heatherw (27 Feb 2013)

Hmm, I sent Hegner an email on Sunday, you'd think they would have got back to me by now. It was on one of their customer forms, so they must have received it. I suppose.


----------



## Chippygeoff (28 Feb 2013)

One of the problems with Hegner is that they don't often reply to e-mails. It is always better to telephone and speak to their technical department. I would have thought that in this day and age firms would be clamouring for everyones business, replying to e-mails from customers generates more income.


----------

